# My new journey



## Nidge76 (Feb 1, 2022)

Hi everyone,

My name is Neil and over the last 3 months or so I have been feeling gradually more and more tired, anxious and stressed and over the Christmas period was far more thirsty than usual.

I put the tiredness and stress down to work and felt that the Covid virus had made me more anxious due to working in a public place (I work in a library).  The thirst I put down to eating too much cheese at Christmas!

Anyway fast forward to last Thursday (27th January) after having blood tests done I was told by my GP I have Diabetes.

I have no idea what type or any other details yet.  I am due to have a phone call later today from my Diabetes nurse to find out more.

Over the last 4 or 5 days I have been through so many emotions.  Angry, upset, why me? regret.  Why wasn't I more healthy in the past so I could have stopped this?

At the moment I feel lost as what to eat and virtually ate nothing for 2 days in fear of making myself unwell.

I have recognised that these are normal emotions and I need to look forward to my future.  

I enjoy cooking and I have started looking at new recipe ideas for cutting down my carbs and adapting my current favourites.  I hope to get referred to a dietitian to help me with this.

I have also seen that there are courses I might be able to go on and I am keen to get myself a glucose monitor so I can manage my health as best I can.

I apologise for the ramblings, but writing this down certainly helps.


----------



## Docb (Feb 1, 2022)

Hi @Nidge76 and welcome to the forum.  Don't worry about the ramblings, most on here are prone to that at times and you are right that writing stuff down can be very helpful.  Good to see that you have worked out already that getting on top of diabetes is a journey.  Generally I don't like the "journey" label, it's become a bit of a cliche, but with diabetes it does apply.  You need to get to understand your version of it, make a plan that suit you and then implement and stick to your plan. You are going to get there by dogged determination, not by magic.  Now who's rambling!

Read around the forum, check out the learning zone but above all just ask questions on here.  No question is too simple. We have all been where you are now and are only too happy to pass on our experiences.


----------



## Inka (Feb 1, 2022)

Welcome @Nidge76  Have you had further blood tests to help determine your diabetes type? If there’s any doubt, it’s important to have further investigations. Too many adults are simply assumed to be Type 2 when they’re actually Type 1. Type 1 can occur at any age and often develops more slowly in adults.

Yes, a diabetes diagnosis is stressful and causes a lot of anxiety, but you’ve made a good first step - joining this forum. You’re not alone. We all understand how you feel.


----------



## Nidge76 (Feb 1, 2022)

Thanks for the welcome.

@Inka so far I have just had 1 blood test determining I have Diabetes. Hopefully when I speak to the nurse later today she will guide me to the next steps, including any further tests I need to find out what type I am.


----------



## Felinia (Feb 1, 2022)

Hi Nidge76 and welcome
When you speak to the nurse, ask her what your HbA1c was and make a note of it.  That will tell you where you are on the diabetes path.  Anything of 48mmol/mol and above is diabetic.  The closer you are to 48 the better.  If you are above 60 you will probably be given medication, but if you are below, you can ask to see if careful eating and exercising for 3 months can lower your level naturally.  Dietary changes will be for life though if you are Type 2.  Type 1 have more flexibility by balancing their insulin. If you let us know the outcome, we can best make suggestions for you.
You have mentioned monitoring.  That should include a food diary, so you can correlate your food with changes in your glucose levels.  You can get an app for your phone - MyFitBit is popular and free, Nutracheck is £23.99 a year.  Or pen and paper, or your own spreadsheet.  The Learning Zone here is very informative, and once your type is established you can get a referral for the appropriate course (maybe online or face-to-face).  You will need a 2nd blood test to confirm your diabetes and other tests, for retinopathy, foot tickle test, BP, weight, cholesterol.  These will be at least annual and initially more frequent.
I'm just off now for my annual retinopathy test!!  Best wishes


----------



## helli (Feb 1, 2022)

Welcome to the forum @Nidge76 and welcome to the D-Club.
As you say, a diabetes diagnosis is a huge shock to pretty much all of us. It may seem weird now but I think it is a positive thing - you have an explanation for your tiredness, thirst, etc and can now do something about it.

If you have lost any weight recently I would definitely agree with @Inka to push for further tests to determine whether it is Type 1 or type 2. This is important sooner rather than later as they are different conditions with different treatments.

I was diagnosed with Type 1 in my mid-thirties 18 years ago. The best thing my diabetes nurse told me was that it should not stop me doing what I want. And it hasn't. Unlike @Felinia , it has not been a "change for life". I have had to add a few things to my life like testing blood sugars, calculating insulin dose and injecting but that is in addition to everything I would have done anyway in my life.

Good luck with your next nurse's appointment. Ask them lots of questions, if you feel like it, tell us how it went and continue to ask the forum questions ... and rant and ramble and laugh. No, diabetes does not take away your sense of humour.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 1, 2022)

Hi, you have had some good recommendations from others but I would add don't panic and give yourself time to get your head around it as slow and steady reduction in blood glucose levels is less likely to give issues with nerves and eyes as a sudden change can shock your system.
I would also recommend this link, the principals are much like the things many people here have found successful.

Freshwell Low Carb Project – Real Food, Low Carb, Good ...https://lowcarbfreshwell.co.uk


----------



## Nidge76 (Feb 1, 2022)

@Felinia Thank you.  I will ask about the HbA1c numbers.  I have used Nutracheck before when dieting so I have download the app again.  Also, I do like a spreadsheet 

Thank you for the information regarding the different checks and tests going forward.  It is all useful information.

@helli I have lost about half a stone in the last 3 months.  This also occurred at the same time as choosing to cut back on alcohol and snacks, however, making these changes I didn't expect to lose that much in that time.

I will report back once I have spoken to the nurse.

@Leadinglights Thank you for the website link.  I will have a look at that later.


----------



## Nidge76 (Feb 1, 2022)

I just got back from seeing the Diabetes nurse.

Apparently I am Type 2 and the HbA1c number was 98.

I feel better speaking to her knowing what I need to do and the information she provided.  She has referred me to the Desmond programme and to see a dietitian in due course.

I have been put on Metformin which I will be starting tomorrow.

She basically said I need to increase my exercise and focus on a well balanced diet.  She suggested reducing the alcohol consumption and snacking.  Reduce the meal portion sizes and swap out white carbs for brown and increase the fruit and veg.

I will be going back in 3 months time for another blood test to see if there are any changes.


----------



## Felinia (Feb 1, 2022)

Hi
Glad you got some answers.  Your HbA1c is quite high, but not as high as some members here.  Metformin can have some side effects (bowel issues and cramps) which can be very inconvenient when you are working.  If they don't settle down after a few weeks I suggest you request the slow release version which is kinder on the inner workings!  The pills should be taken in the middle of a meal.  
Most of the information you have is spot on, and as a keen cook you should have no difficulty in devising low carb healthy meals.  Some people cut down or out bread, potato, rice, pasta to reduce their carbs, as the brown versions have the same carbs.  I look for alternatives and have a lot of cauliflower mash or "rice".  Pasta can be replaced with courgetti or boodles.  There are lower carb versions on the market now.  I just have to think a bit more when I eat out.  Lots of omelettes, steak and salads.  I still enjoy tandoori chicken and salad, or stir fry veggies with prawns/chicken/cashew nuts.
I suggest you keep a food diary (paper, spreadsheet or app) to record your carbs.  MyFitBit is a popular free one, or NutraCheck is £23.99 a year. You may wish to invest in a blood glucose monitor to correlate your food choices with your blood sugar.  I'm sure someone will suggest a suitable one.  Testing is the only way to work out which foods affect you, as we are all different.  It's trial and error.
It's worth looking at the thread "What did you eat yesterday" to get ideas.  It's amazing how quickly people adapt after diagnosis.


----------



## Nidge76 (Feb 2, 2022)

@Felinia thank you for your comprehensive reply.

I've downloaded the nutracheck to try. I have printed off a blank meal planner and lots of recipes to try out. I have also ordered a spiralizer to try out courgetti etc.

I've also started looking at glucose monitors as I think it would give me more control of I know what's going on when I eat.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 2, 2022)

Nidge76 said:


> @Felinia thank you for your comprehensive reply.
> 
> I've downloaded the nutracheck to try. I have printed off a blank meal planner and lots of recipes to try out. I have also ordered a spiralizer to try out courgetti etc.
> 
> I've also started looking at glucose monitors as I think it would give me more control of I know what's going on when I eat.


A very good idea to get a monitor
I have just seen that somebody bought the GlucoNavil for £10 and 50 strips for £6.99 on E-bay so the cost should not be too great if you establish a sensible testing regime.


----------



## Nidge76 (Feb 2, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> A very good idea to get a monitor
> I have just seen that somebody bought the GlucoNavil for £10 and 50 strips for £6.99 on E-bay so the cost should not be too great if you establish a sensible testing regime.


Thanks for the information.

How regularly do people tend to test or does it vary?


----------



## richardmillar11 (Feb 2, 2022)

Hi Neil 

Welcome to the place where I am sure you'd rather not be.  I was diagnosed back in October.  Experienced all the emotions that you are experiencing and one which took me the most was the surprise.  Surprise I was diagnosed and surprised I was so upset and emotional about it.  I just want to give you a bit of hope to say that 3 months on emotionally and mentally I have turned the corner.  Like you I sorted the diet immediately and the Hba1c was down to 55 in three months with diet and exercise alone.  I try to walk (enjoyably) for an hour after dinner each night but don't manage it every night and it makes a big difference to the sugar levels two hours after eating.  So there is hope you can do this!!  My result was higher than yours it was 115 on diagnosis.  Hang in there and if there is anything you need to ask just message.  Richard


----------



## Nidge76 (Feb 3, 2022)

@richardmillar11 It sounds like you have made great progress already.  It definitely gives me something to aim for.  I have 2 dogs so when I am not working I do tend to go for 2 or 3 walks a day.  In the summer I tend to have a walk in the evenings, but of course it isn't so appealing during the dark evenings, wind and rain. 

Everything is still a blur at the moment, partly because I feel so tired and drained, but now I have started the medication and made some changes to my diet, gradually things will improve I'm sure.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 3, 2022)

@Nidge76 Watch out for brown carbs - they are so like all other carbs that they are not really worth the bother of seeking them out, at least for many type 2s. 
Testing after meals was a great help to me in finding out what worked and what is best avoided.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Feb 3, 2022)

Nidge76 said:


> @Felinia thank you for your comprehensive reply.
> 
> I've downloaded the nutracheck to try. I have printed off a blank meal planner and lots of recipes to try out. I have also ordered a spiralizer to try out courgetti etc.
> 
> I've also started looking at glucose monitors as I think it would give me more control of I know what's going on when I eat


A great diet tip is 'slim pasta' or konjak pasta. Needs to be rinsed and dried in kitchen roll before cooking but a good pasta and rice substitute at 18 calories for 200g. I really rely on it.

Available on Amazon or at Holland and Barratt.  they also do konjak rice and noodle. I eat these at least 3 time a week now!


----------



## Nidge76 (Feb 3, 2022)

@Drummer I must admit I have swapped out white for brown with regards to rice and pasta and if I do have it I'm also having a lot less.

However, I take your point and I need to think about having some meals without those carbs.


----------



## Nidge76 (Feb 3, 2022)

@Mrs Mimoo I hadn't heard of that type of pasta, it looks interesting.  I'm certainly going to try and get some and give it a try.  Thank you.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 3, 2022)

Nidge76 said:


> @Drummer I must admit I have swapped out white for brown with regards to rice and pasta and if I do have it I'm also having a lot less.
> 
> However, I take your point and I need to think about having some meals without those carbs.


I eat a wide variety of tasty low carb veges, and berries too rather than try to include higher carb foods. I do stir fries, stews, curries, salads and don't need to be concerned about eating small portions except for peas and beans as I seem to extract more carbs from them than the listed amounts.


----------



## Nidge76 (Feb 4, 2022)

Drummer said:


> I eat a wide variety of tasty low carb veges, and berries too rather than try to include higher carb foods. I do stir fries, stews, curries, salads and don't need to be concerned about eating small portions except for peas and beans as I seem to extract more carbs from them than the listed amounts.


I do like a stir fry and curry I must admit.  It will be a real challenge for me with regards to the carbs and at the moment I am feeling quite hungry more often.

Yesterday I ate 150g of carbs.  It doesn't sound too bad to me, however, once my glucose monitor arrives I will be able to see how much this affects me.  Also I am only on 1 tablet a day building up to 3 a day over the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 4, 2022)

If you don't make your curries from individual spices then there a quite a few makes which are low carb, just check out the product label for total carbs. I have some where the sauce would work out a 5g per portion.
If you still want pasta try black bean or edamame bean pasta as it is much lower carb 15g/100g dry weight, I find cooking 25g dry wt per portion is adequate.


----------



## Windy (Feb 4, 2022)

I can recommend getting jars of curry paste, rather than curry sauce as they have loads less carbs in them - I buy either supermarket own brand pastes, or Pataks, which have 7g of carbs per 100g (supermarket own brands are similar).
I make roasted broccoli or cauliflower by putting a spoon of curry paste in a lunch box with chopped up florets, then shake the box vigourously to get the paste over the florets. You could use a similar method for chicken/quorn/tofu etc.
Downside is that the previously white lunch box is a stunning shade of turmeric yellow!
Edit - @Leadinglights ' sauces are less carby than the jars of paste I buy, but I'm a tight-wad, and they work out cheaper as you only use a spoon or so each time.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 4, 2022)

Try cauliflower cheese. I use frozen cauliflower, steamed until almost done, then heaped into a warm dish. Cover in cream cheese, sprinkle on any herb or spice you might like, then cover with grated cheese - I like Red Leicester, then place in the oven to melt and get a light tan - don't get it too hot as it can get VERY HOT!!!
Another thing you might like is cook and mash some swede - add in a little cream and an egg plus any left over cooked veges from the fridge, place in a frying pan after doing bacon or sausages and get the bottom of it brown, then place under the grill to do the top. If no veges then a topping of cheese is good. Better than bubble and squeak made with potato, in my opinion.
There is no need to be hungry when doing low carb.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 4, 2022)

Ah. I never thought about those jars of sauce for curry - I always work with dry spices, warmed in oil before starting assembly. I make a really excellent curry, so I am told.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 4, 2022)

Windy said:


> I can recommend getting jars of curry paste, rather than curry sauce as they have loads less carbs in them - I buy either supermarket own brand pastes, or Pataks, which have 7g of carbs per 100g (supermarket own brands are similar).
> I make roasted broccoli or cauliflower by putting a spoon of curry paste in a lunch box with chopped up florets, then shake the box vigourously to get the paste over the florets. You could use a similar method for chicken/quorn/tofu etc.
> Downside is that the previously white lunch box is a stunning shade of turmeric yellow!
> Edit - @Leadinglights ' sauces are less carby than the jars of paste I buy, but I'm a tight-wad, and they work out cheaper as you only use a spoon or so each time.


The curry sauces I discovered are Punjaban, one jar does 6 portions ( for us anyway), I buy from COSTCO and they work out less than £2 per jar.
Pataks are also brilliant and I do use their pastes as well and pickles.
Apparently the yellow colour from turmeric is destroyed by sunlight.


----------



## Nidge76 (Feb 4, 2022)

@Leadinglights I have a folder with lots of recipes that I have gathered together over the years.  I like to make my Indian style curries from scratch using spices.  A lot of these curries I should be able to have without issue on this new diet. I might have to give up the homemade cheese naan bread though!

I am going to the supermarket to have a look for these edamame/black bean pastas you speak of.  They sound like a good option for me.

I also want to try cauliflower rice and cauliflower cheese.  It sounds like there is some much more to eat than just carbs, I just need  to go out there and find it all.

Thanks for the recommendations, it is very much appreciated.

@Drummer that mashed swede grilled sounds lovely.  Definitely one to try.

Edit:  Also, my glucose monitor has just arrived in the post, so that should help me a lot.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 4, 2022)

It gets into the pores of plastic I reckon.  Far better off using glazed crockery or metal eg a saucepan, enamel pie dish, a pasta bowl etc.  Washes off under the hot tap, then!

Madhur Jaffray taught me nearly  50years ago to always dry 'fry' the individual spices, before you start adding ingredients - in any event it's the heating up of them first, which enables them to more easily release all their flavours to the food, so I'm not certain whether the use of oil/ghee etc makes any difference one way or the other.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Feb 6, 2022)

My latest discovery is celeriac chips.  boil celeriac chopped into chunky fingers for ten mins. Drain, pat dry. 
Place on oven dish on foil and then drizzle with oil or duck fat, salt pepper and spice to taste - I like smoked paprika and garlic. Oven for 25-30 at 200 degrees. or there's this bake only option? 


Celeriac home fries
Serves 3
1 celeriac, peeled and cut into chips
4-5 cloves of garlic, lightly crushed under a knife (but still in their skins)
A teaspoon of thyme, finely chopped
Salt & pepper
10 sprays of oil
Method
Preheat your oven to 200C/392F/Gas mark 6.
Put all the ingredients in a baking tray and spray with the oil. Shake and turn over in the oil until everything is well coated.
Bake in the over for 30-40 mins or so, or until crispy, turning and moving halfway through. Serve hot.
*Nutritional information (per portion)*
Calories 51 kcal
Fat 1g
Carbs 10g
Fibre 2g
Protein 2g
Sugar 2g


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 6, 2022)

Nidge76 said:


> I do like a stir fry and curry I must admit.  It will be a real challenge for me with regards to the carbs and at the moment I am feeling quite hungry more often.
> 
> Yesterday I ate 150g of carbs.  It doesn't sound too bad to me, however, once my glucose monitor arrives I will be able to see how much this affects me.  Also I am only on 1 tablet a day building up to 3 a day over the next 3 weeks.



Several forum members find cauliflower ‘rice’ is a very good carrier for curries and stir fries - just grated head of a fresh cauliflower barely steamed so it retains bite.

You'd have to try it to see if it works for you -  there are other folks here who don’t get in with it at all!


----------



## Nidge76 (Feb 7, 2022)

@Mrs Mimoo That sounds interesting, thank you for sharing.

@everydayupsanddowns I purchased a cauliflower today to try some cauliflower rice and I also found a cauliflower fritter recipe on this site which sounds rather tasty.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 7, 2022)

I always wanted a use for the demi lune I have had for a long time, and found it ideal for chopping the cauliflower into small chunks after cooking. I don't make it as small as rice, but a lot smaller than the usual size.


----------



## Nidge76 (Feb 9, 2022)

I had some Chinese style curry in the freezer, so had that last night with some stir fried vegetables and made some cauliflower rice to go with it.

I chopped the heads off the stalk, put it in the food processor for a few seconds, then microwaved it for about 7 or 8 minutes.

So easy to do and it was rather nice I must say.  I would definitely recommend giving it a go.


----------



## Nidge76 (Feb 14, 2022)

Unfortunately, had my first trip to A&E at the weekend.

Having been in touch with my Diabetes Nurse over the last couple of weeks since being diagnosed, out of the blue I had a phone call from her on Friday at about 4pm asking if I could pop down to do a urine sample to test my Ketone levels.  I was also given some Ketone test strips and a glucose meter as the nurse wanted to keep tabs on it over the next week.

Anyway I did the ketone test and the nurse rang me back at 5.30pm advising me to go straight to A&E.  The did some blood tests and found my ketone levels to be 1.8, then rising to 2.5.  They put me on a drip and it went down to 0.8.  

9 hours after I arrived at A&E they let me go home.  My bloods have now been sent off to check if I am Type 1 or Type 2 as it is currently assumed I am Type 2.

I'm feeling a lot better now thankfully, but it was a very frightening weekend having only just found out less than 3 weeks ago I had Diabetes.


----------



## harbottle (Feb 14, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your hospital trip, I hope you feel better soon. Interesting they called you in for a ketone test - I never had one and my hba1c was not far off yours. 

Regarding food: I use a lot of Konjac noodles (They're great with stir fries) and also make Pilau Cauliflower rice and make curries using recipes and pre-mixed spices from 'The Spicery' in Bristol. Each recipe tells you which blend to use and how much and the results are absolutely delicious. There are four different blends. I find the cauliflower rice makes excellent Pilau rice! (I make the rice using a recipe in the Caldesi books, then use the Spicery recipe/spices).

I tend to be around 50-60g of carbs a day, and this seems to keep my BG within levels.

I've also got some edamane bean pasta which is pretty nice. I found it in ALDI, but they seem to have stopped stocking it now. That's the problem I find with that store - they have stuff in, then it goes.


----------



## richardmillar11 (Feb 14, 2022)

Nidge76 said:


> Unfortunately, had my first trip to A&E at the weekend.
> 
> Having been in touch with my Diabetes Nurse over the last couple of weeks since being diagnosed, out of the blue I had a phone call from her on Friday at about 4pm asking if I could pop down to do a urine sample to test my Ketone levels.  I was also given some Ketone test strips and a glucose meter as the nurse wanted to keep tabs on it over the next week.
> 
> ...


Not a nice experience Nigel.  Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Nidge76 (May 23, 2022)

I haven't been on here much since I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes back in February this year.  After my trip to A&E and battling with coming to terms with being told I'm diabetic it has been a bit of a rollercoaster 3 months.

At 1 point I've was taking 2 X 40mg of Gliclazide and 4x 500mg of Metformin per day.  

On the plus side I've been trying to change my diet for the better and felt like I was coping well.  However, over the last month or so I've had virtually zero appetite and since January I've gone from 12st 12lbs to 11st 2lbs. I've felt absolutely exhausted most of the time so my diabetes nurse sent me for a blood test before reviewing my medicine.  

As my review appointment wasn't for another 3 weeks and I felt awful nearly all of the time I took myself off the Metformin as I think that's it's responsible for my lack of appetite and therefore low energy levels. In the 4 days I've stopped the Metformin I've felt so much better and I'm eating sensible amounts of food again. 

Anyway, the nurse rang me today to say my bloods came back normal and that my hba1c has gone down from 98 back in February to 39! She told me to stop all medication for a week and she would review my situation next Monday. 

I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry at the moment!


----------



## Bloden (May 23, 2022)

Well done on the new A1c @Nidge76. That’s brilliant!


----------



## harbottle (May 24, 2022)

I recommended this place for spices and recipes: 









						The Spicery
					

Surprise yourself with what you can make using our Recipe Kits, Cookbooks and Subscriptions




					www.thespicery.com
				




They sell pots of premade spice mixes and the recipes are just based on teaspoons of the different mix.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 24, 2022)

harbottle said:


> I recommended this place for spices and recipes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two other good sources are Spicetice (a few shops stock them or on line) and Grapetree also good for nuts and seeds and all sorts of goodies. 
GrapeTree has a few branches (Solihull and Rugby closest to me) or on line.


----------



## harbottle (May 24, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Two other good sources are Spicetice (a few shops stock them or on line) and Grapetree also good for nuts and seeds and all sorts of goodies.
> GrapeTree has a few branches (Solihull and Rugby closest to me) or on line.



Last time I went to Solihull the Grape Tree was closing just as I got there! (Early in the afternoon, not sure why.)

I went to Rugby once.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 24, 2022)

harbottle said:


> Last time I went to Solihull the Grape Tree was closing just as I got there! (Early in the afternoon, not sure why.)
> 
> I went to Rugby once.


We got caught out on Saturday as we often visit the one at Bicester Avenue near Oxford when visiting relatives but it had GONE


----------



## rebrascora (May 24, 2022)

@Nidge76 Many congratulations on your fantastic HbA1c reduction and good to hear that you are feeling better now that you have stopped the Metformin. One of the problems with Metformin is that it can inhibit the absorption of Vitamin B and that can mean that you lack energy too as well as the issue of not eating enough calories due to the appetite suppression.

I am concerned that you were admitted to A&E with ketones in Feb. Have you had the results of the blood tests they took to check if you are Type 1. If you haven't had those results then do chase them up. Your HbA1c reducing does not guarantee that you are not Type 1 as the insulin production can rally as a result of the pressure being taken off by a low carb diet. It is good that the nurse is going to check up with you in a week after coming off the meds and I really hope that goes well. I hope she will continue to have weekly check-ins for a while because if you are Type 1 things could change quite suddenly again. Hopefully you are continuing to home test and check ketone levels if you start to get BG readings in the mid teens or above. 
Fingers crossed you are just one of the unusual Type 2s that develop ketones with high BG and you will be able to manage your levels well and keep them low so that it is not an issue, although you will need to be aware that during any bouts of illness or injury you will need to monitor your levels closely as BG levels will often rise due to pain or illness. 

Good luck with your continued success and do let us know how you get on without the medication.


----------



## Nidge76 (May 24, 2022)

Thanks for your reply. I've upped my monitoring again to keep a close eye on things and I've ordered some more ketone strips to check that too. I did have blood tests done when I was in A&E as there were questions about what type of diabetes I've got. It was concluded that I'm type 2, although they were concerned by the ketone levels I haven't had any issues since. 

If I do need to start medication again which I suspect I will I just need to find something better for me than Metformin, as they really made me feel rough. I've only been off them 3 or 4 days and actually feel alive again. And I'm so happy with my hba1c results.


----------



## harbottle (May 24, 2022)

Metformin causes issues with Vitamin B12, not all B vitamins,


----------



## Nidge76 (Jun 4, 2022)

So to update this, I had a review with my Diabetes nurse. We have decided that going forward I am now taking 1 Metformin per day instead of 4 and I've stopped the Gliclazide completely. 

I've lost 2 and a half stone, I now weigh 11 stone 2 lbs (I'm 6ft tall). I'm eating more healthily, I've virtually given up alcohol and I've started running 3 times a week. 

I feel like I've turned a corner now and physically and mentally things are looking really positive.


----------



## Windy (Jun 4, 2022)

Congratulations on your weight loss, exercise, healthy eating and massive reduction in medication, you sound like you're doing really well, and it sounds like your head's in a much better place too. Well done @Nidge76 .


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 4, 2022)

So pleased for you and thanks for updating us. Huge well done. 
Long may your journey continue in this positive direction.


----------

